# être / rester / demeurer tenu de



## pacobabel

hola,
me ayudáis a traducir el sentido de esa expresión? la desconozco y no la encuentro en los dicc. Me aparece en 2 ocasiones, con dos sentidos, creo, distintos.
Contexto: el autor enumera una serie de reglas de decencia argumentativa (i.e., cómo hay que argumentar honestamente, para no timar al interlocutor).
La primera:
Quiconque se range à une thèse est tenu de la défendre si on le lui demande
(de momento traduzco: ...está obligado a defenderla...)

La segunda:
"une personne peut être tenue aux prémisses qu'elle avait gardées implicites."

?? en este caso no tengo ni idea.

a ver si alguien me echa un cable, pq ahora sí que estoy anclado. gracias,
p.


----------



## iaf

Hola,
por momentos se me ocurre una expresión que puede funcionar en ambos ejemplos... mantengo el sentido de "obligación frente a..."

*"ser llamado a sostener (atenerse a)"
*


----------



## totor

En la primera tu traducción es correcta.

En la segunda puedes decir, utilizando un poco la propuesta de iaf: *puede tener la obligación moral de atenerse a…*


----------



## neskita

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, sé que el significado de "rester tenu  de" es "tener la obligación de ", pero en este contexto no le doy encontrado la significación.

ÉTANT PRÉCISÉ QUE LA CAUTION RESTE TENUE DE TOUS LES ENGAGEMENTS......"habiendo especificado que la fianza queda......de todos los compromisos"

Mil gracias de antemano y perdón por molestar tanto.


----------



## Montaigne

Ici "la caution"est la personne qui s'est portée caution et donc "elle reste tenue de tous les engagements" (elle aura l'obligation de payer).


----------



## djool

neskita said:


> Hola a todos, sé que el significado de "rester tenu de" es "tener la obligación de ", pero en este contexto no le doy encontrado la significación.
> 
> ÉTANT PRÉCISÉ QUE LA CAUTION RESTE TENUE DE TOUS LES ENGAGEMENTS......"habiendo especificado que la fianza queda......de todos los compromisos"
> 
> Mil gracias de antemano y perdón por molestar tanto.


 

"Caution" puede ser la fianza pero en frances llamamos asi tambien *el garante* (la persona que debe pagar por otra persona por ejemplo en el caso del alquiler de un piso). 

Asi que "la caution reste tenue de tous les engagements" significa que el garante todavia tiene que respetar sus compromisos.

Espero que le ayude.

Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Queda precisado que el fiador sigue obligado a atender (cumplir) todos los compromisos...*


----------



## SoniaAmer

Buenas, 

¿Cuál sería el significado exacto del verbo "tenir" en esta frase?

"Vous êtes *tenu *de vous présenter à l'heure à la porte d'embarquement"

No sé cómo debería traducirlo y tampoco el motivo por el cual el auxiliar es être y no avoir. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## amelie25

Bonsoir: cela veut dire : "il est de votre responsabilité de vous présenter..."
Et on emploie ici "être" car "tenu" est un adjectif; il ne s'agit pas du passé composé


----------



## SoniaAmer

Merci beaucoup amelie25. Tout est clair maintenant!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Etre tenu de= *quedar obligado a* pero en tu frase basta con usar el verbo *deber*.


----------



## DominicanGirl239

Bon nuit, mes amis, he intentado traducir la frase "demeurait tenu" en la frase siguiente: "_e__n statuant comme elle l’a fait, au motif que les sommes dues par le délégué au délégant au titre des loyers n’auraient pas été saisissables par les créanciers du délégant parce que le délégué *demeurait tenu* envers le délégataire en vertu de la délégation imparfaite souscrite antérieurement à la saisie_". No he podido traducir la parte final por esta duda!! Pouvez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît??!!


----------



## Lucky19

"sigue comprometido" or "permanece comprometido"


----------



## DominicanGirl239

Merci beaucoup, Lucky19!!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Se me mezclan un poco los matices.
Leía justamente un texto de Dominique Monjardet llamado _Ce que fait la police_, donde se plantea que la policía no detenta con exclusividad, como pretenden algunos autores, el monopolio de la coacción física y el uso de la violencia.
Entre otros ejemplos, se menciona que, de acuerdo con la ley francesa, una persona no sólo tiene derecho a la legítima defensa sino que *est tenu de *capturar o aprehender a quien ha cometido un crimen flagrante. Ahora bien, el texto mismo del artículo 73 del código de procedimiento penal afirma que "tout personne *a qualité *pour en apprehender l'auteur [en referencia al crimen flagrante mencionado]". 
Si no me equivoco, _avoir qualité pour _significa _estar autorizado a_. Pero "estar autorizado" no significa, creo, necesariamente, "estar obligado". Me pregunto entonces qué significa realmente que alguien *soit tenu de *capturar a quien ha cometido un crimen flagrante.
¿Está o queda _obligado _a hacerlo? ¿O simplemente _está autorizado _a hacerlo?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas  tardes León:

En este contexto:



> 2*.* [Le plus souvent suivi des prép. _à_ ou _de_ + subst. ou inf.] Qui est astreint à une obligation légale ou morale.


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tenu



> Me pregunto entonces qué significa realmente que alguien *soit tenu de *capturar a quien ha cometido un crimen flagrante.


 
En mi opinión, que *tiene el deber de...*

Que lo haga o no ya es otra historia, porque nadie ni nada le obliga.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Parfaitement d'accord avec Athos.
Si j'ai proposé *quedar obligado a* c'est en raison de la valeur performative de *quedar* employé comme semi-auxiliaire, valeur que n'a pas _estar_. C'est ainsi que ce verbe est régulièrement utilisé dans les textes administratifs et juridiques qui énoncent des dispositions ayant force de loi.


----------



## Posadilla

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola a tod@s

Quisiera saber la equivalencia en español de esta frase comercial muy utilizada en francés:

"Indépendamment de la garantie ainsi consentie, le vendeur reste tenu des  défauts de conformité du bien au contrat et des vices rédhibitoires  dans les conditions prévues aux articles 1641 à 1649 du code civil."

Muchas gracias por la ayuda

Posadilla


----------



## Marie3933

¿Cuál es tu traducción?


----------



## Posadilla

Marie3933
No comprendo tu pregunta...


----------



## carlospg94

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
​
Bonjour

*Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider avec la traduction de cette expression,* s'il vous plaît*? 


V​oilà tout le texte: 


1. La procédure de consultation du Parlement ou des comités*

Elle n’a pas un caractère contraignant. Le Conseil des ministres n’est pas tenu de prendre en
compte l’avis formulé.*

Merci

* http://www.fda.ccip.fr/documents/melopee/droit_communautaire.pdf


----------

